# Big Load of Hickory and  Black Wild Cherry Smoking Wood



## Hawging It (Nov 21, 2020)

Several months ago I had a big hickory and a wild cherry blow down in my pasture. I cut em all up a while back but haven't had the time to go back and load up and bring back to the shed to bust it all up. As it turned out it was more than I thought. It will take a while to bust it all but I like the exercise.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 21, 2020)

Good eats will come from all that. Nice job.


----------



## D.W. (Nov 21, 2020)

Would love to have that, very nice!


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 21, 2020)

Trees like that don't grow where I live.  I could put that to use.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 24, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Trees like that don't grow where I live.  I could put that to use.


Lots of both on my place. I have to ask around for pecan though


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm curious if you ever split the hickory. My tree guy said he had hickory that he could get for me. $125 for a half face cord. That's a good price up here, so he just dropped it off. 

Unfortunately, I could tell it was pretty green. He apparently thinks green and even soaked wood would be good for barbecue. Ugh....anyway, so now I will have to wait until next year to use this otherwise beautiful hickory wood. I wasn't going to tell him to take it all back. He does great tree work so, well, I don't want to run him off. 

Have you had a chance to burn yours yet? I'm reading that hickory needs a year to season.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 12, 2021)

If you have the room just store it. A year will go fast.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 12, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> If you have the room just store it. A year will go fast.


Yeah that's what I figured as well. I can always have some seasoned wood delivered or keep using the junk from Home Depot haha.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 13, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I'm curious if you ever split the hickory. My tree guy said he had hickory that he could get for me. $125 for a half face cord. That's a good price up here, so he just dropped it off.
> 
> Unfortunately, I could tell it was pretty green. He apparently thinks green and even soaked wood would be good for barbecue. Ugh....anyway, so now I will have to wait until next year to use this otherwise beautiful hickory wood. I wasn't going to tell him to take it all back. He does great tree work so, well, I don't want to run him off.
> 
> Have you had a chance to burn yours yet? I'm reading that hickory needs a year to season.


Sorry to jump in on this thread. Just wanted to add my advice and opinion.   I always wait around 10months min. to let my wood season. Regardless of the tree type.  (This is firewood that I cut from a healthy live tree) And that’s stacked and covered properly.  For splitting hickory, that some hard stuff. And stringy. I have a hydraulic splitter,  so it helps tremendously.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 13, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Sorry to jump in on this thread. Just wanted to add my advice and opinion.   I always wait around 10months min. to let my wood season. Regardless of the tree type.  (This is firewood that I cut from a healthy live tree) And that’s stacked and covered properly.  For splitting hickory, that some hard stuff. And stringy. I have a hydraulic splitter,  so it helps tremendously.


Thank you, yes, I agree I'll have to wait until at least Spring to use it. He says he cut it down about a month ago, but he just split it for me yesterday. When I grabbed the first split, it was heavy, so I knew it was green.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 13, 2021)

That's a trailer load of good cooking. I have a good bit of the cherry and had some from last year that I needed to split. I don't have a hydraulic splitter and that stuff is very difficult to split with a maul once it's seasoned, Hickory can be the same, or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------

